# Asacol for the rest of my life



## Dean Allison (May 27, 2002)

Just coming to the realization that I will be taking three pills three times a day for the rest of my life. I just can't imagine that. Does anyone out there have some words of encouragement.


----------



## Jupiter119 (Aug 8, 2001)

HiDon't worry...I'll be on six of these a day for the rest of my life too..unless I can persuade the docs to let me stop them (I don't think they do much as my UC is bad). Three pills a day isn't so awful. At present I'm on 6 asacols 4 prednisolones (to be taperede down over the next few weeks) AND the docs want me to take 2 azathioprine's (Imuran). These are very strong immunosuppressants & I'm trying every alternative so's I don't have to.With the vitamins/ alternatives & conventional meds the no. of pills I take amounts to about 18!!!


----------



## Jupiter119 (Aug 8, 2001)

So sorry...I didn't realise that you said three pills three times a day.If it helps then I don't think this is a bad thing. I take 2 asacol 3 times a day & as I wrote above, other stuff. They're pretty harmless & good for mild to moderate inflammation.


----------

